# Lily - 18 month old Staffie - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This is Lily.

DOB - Oct 2010

Lily has lived here for 3 years alongside and happily with other dogs.
She would need to live with another dog of the same size and with a playful nature.
She does not like to be bullied, so we are looking for a well mannered boy for her to spend her life with.

Lily is a very people orientated dog and can get over excited, so she would suit an adult household.

Lily cannot live with cats. She does not have a prey drive when out on her walks.

Lily walks lovely off the lead, does not venture far from her owner and meets and greets all other dogs like they long lost friends.

When she first came into rescue she was very fearful of us. This has now passed, but the new owner will need to expect at least a week to allow her to settle in new surroundings. She is clean in the home, but for the first few days flinched when we touched her and wet herself in submission which was a surprise to say the least. A few days of us not reacting at all to this behaviour and we saw the happy waggy Staffie tail emerge and she has not looked back! She is now a cheeky girl with a fab little personality.

Lily can be left for short periods of time on her own (no longer than four hours at any time) and is crate trained if the new owner prefers this.

Lily has been, spayed, fully vaccianted and microchipped, plus her worming and flea treatment has been bought up to date.

A homecheck will be done and a minimum adoption fee of £150 does apply.

Furry Friends Animal Rescue (Surrey)
Tel: 02084071080/07973569371
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still in rescue


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Pixie is being overlooked because of her breed, which is such a shame as she is a wonderful girl.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Lily is still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still in rescue


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Lily is still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Lily is still waiting for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Lily is still waiting for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Lily is still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still in rescue.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Lily is still in rescue


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Lily has been with us for over a year now and is still waiting for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for the right person to see Lily


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Lily is looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Lily is now in a new home


----------

